# Sự phát triển của nền nông nghiệp công nghệ cao xanh sạch



## thophuxanh (20 Tháng năm 2021)

_Trong thời buổi hiện nay, vấn nạn an toàn thực phẩm được đặt nên hàng đầu. Vì có nhiều nông sản của các thương nhân nhỏ lẻ đang chạy theo lợi nhuận mà không nghĩ đến tác hại của người sử dụng. Vậy nên tình trạng này kiến các nông dân trồng nông sản ngày càng gặp khó khăn. Đứng trước nỗi lo ấy, Thọ Phú Xanh đã và đang phát triển mô hình nông sản công nghệ cao._

*Thọ Phú Xanh* là một trong những đơn vị đứng hàng đầu *TP. Thanh Hoá*, về sản xuất nông nghiệp công nghệ cao như mông hình nhà màng  trồng *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* kết hợp với nhiều phương pháp như nuôi ong nhằm thụ phấn cho *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu*. Ngoài ra, *Thọ Phú Xanh* còn áp dụng nhiều phương pháp công nghệ hệ thống tưới tiêu hiện đại.

*Để tránh côn trùng vào ngây hại cho dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu*





*Thọ Phú Xanh* chúng tôi đã nghiên cứu phương pháp chồng xả kết hợp với thông gió màng lọc, cho không khí lưu thông và tránh côn trùng. Cộng với hệ thống tưới tiêu hiện đại, trong hệ thống tưới tiêu chúng tôi đã nghiên cứu và bổ xung thêm các chất vi lượng tốt cho *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu*. Đồng thời phần đất trồng *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* chúng tôi cũng nghiên cứu và áp dụng xơ dừa và đất phù xa giúp phần tăng trưởng cho *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu*.











_Dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu gần đến ngày thu hoạch_​
Qua thời gian áp dụng công nghệ vào nông sản, *Thọ Phú Xanh* đã gặt hái được nhiều thành quả khi *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* đã phát triển mạnh mẽ. Trái *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* to tròn, năng trĩu, vàng óng, hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng ngon ngọt, thanh mát. Đồng thời dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu của *Thọ Phú Xanh*, chúng tôi đã được rất nhiều người dân, doanh nghiệp muốn mua với giá thành cao. Chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ mang đi xuất khẩu nông sản xanh sạch ra Thế Giới.















_Chuyến du hý đầy thú vị tham quan mô hình nhà màng trồng *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* của *Thọ Phú Xanh*_




Thông qua bài viết trên của chúng tôi bạn hiểu biết thêm về *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* bổ dưỡng, thanh mát, ngon ngọt, hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng cao và đặc biệt là được phát triển bởi công nghệ cao xanh sạch qua bàn tay tài hoa của các đội ngũ chuyên gia *Thọ Phú Xanh*. Nếu quý khách hàng đang có nhu cầu muốn sở hữu các sản phẩm của *Thọ Phú Xanh* hay đặc biết muốn sở hữu *dưa vàng kim hoàng hậu* chất lượng 100% nguyên chất, đảm bảo quy trình an toàn *VSATTP* theo quy định của *Bộ Y Tế* thì xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:  *Điện thoại:* *0918.26.4366* /  *Hotline:* *0963 313 559* hoặc  *Email:* *info@thophuxanh.vn* để được chúng tôi tư vấn tận tình và nhận được nhiều ưu đãi đặc biết, cho bạn.


----------

